# The Littermates



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

hey pet lovers, i haven't posted in quite awhile since i first got my puppies at 8 weeks old, they're almost a year old now.

for those of you who havent met them yet, they are litter mates(brother(Sid) and Sister(Star) the brother was born completely blind, but you can hardly notice it, everybody that meets him don't even believe that hes blind lol.

he gets around quick and fast and plays just like a dog with normal vision, he can even play fetch! 

for those of you who are worried about adopting litter mates, or a blind dog, I'd like to let you know, they are the greatest well behaved dogs i could ever want.. they keep each other entertained, star guides sid around the house like a seeing eye dog.. they love each other, and they're both getting very obedient 

if you have any questions or need help about littermates or blind dogs, feel free to ask

heres their first snow 

Sid is the tri-colored one, and star is the black one


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

updated pictures since we got way more snow LOL they love it!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What cuties.. and really his eyes look fine don't they.. Can he see shadows if he can play fetch?


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> What cuties.. and really his eyes look fine don't they.. Can he see shadows if he can play fetch?


thank you, and no he can't see anything at all, he can only follow the sound of the ball on the ground.. that doesn't stop him from playing fetch though


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lynguistic said:


> thank you, and no he can't see anything at all, he can only follow the sound of the ball on the ground.. that doesn't stop him from playing fetch though


Thats good.. I used to have a deaf dog.. he relied on our girl for his ears.. you would forget he couldn't hear the way he behaved.. xxx


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats good.. I used to have a deaf dog.. he relied on our girl for his ears.. you would forget he couldn't hear the way he behaved.. xxx


aw thats so sweet.. thats how he is with his sister, she is his eyes..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lynguistic said:


> aw thats so sweet.. thats how he is with his sister, she is his eyes..


They do get looked after.. Its great when you can have considerate dogs.. x


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> They do get looked after.. Its great when you can have considerate dogs.. x


indeed 

heres some videos

this ones from yesterday when the snow first started

YouTube - Puppies First Snow

and heres today

YouTube - Puppies First Blizzard


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't watch them cause I have a lock on my pc preventing my kids from going onto you tube..lol


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember these two! I can't believe they are nearly a year! Congratulations, you have done so well with them. They look so happy and healthy, such gorgeous doggies! I like the tri colour. Which is Sid and which is Star?


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

Tapir said:


> I remember these two! I can't believe they are nearly a year! Congratulations, you have done so well with them. They look so happy and healthy, such gorgeous doggies! I like the tri colour. Which is Sid and which is Star?


Sid is the tri-colored one, and star is the black one, they are the happiest little puppies. sometimes they get too excited lol.. thank you


----------

